# What is a cult?



## sundoulos (Apr 7, 2004)

I think a definition/description of &quot;cult &quot; is in order (after reading the question about Pentecostalism).

A certain Jim Sire says a cult is, &quot;any religious movement that is organizationally distinct and has doctrines and/or practices that contradict those of the Scriptures as interpreted by traditional Christianity as represented byt he major Catholic and Protestant denominations, and as expressed in such statements as the Apostles' Creed.&quot; (Ruth A. Tucker, [i:204e6f2de0]Another Gospel[/i:204e6f2de0] (Grand Rapids: Acadamie Books, 1989), 16

Cults have certain characteristics. 

Many cults are founded by, and continue to be led by, a &quot;prophet&quot;-leader.

They claim either directly, or by inference, that they are [i:204e6f2de0]Christian[/i:204e6f2de0]

Many (but not all) deny the divinity of Jesus Christ. [b:204e6f2de0]ALL[/b:204e6f2de0] disesteem the work of Christ in some way.

They either disesteem the Holy Scriptures or add to them.

Many have a distorted view of the Holy Spirit; some deny the Trinity.

In [b:204e6f2de0]ALL[/b:204e6f2de0], salvation is by works, rather than grace.

Many whitewash sin, its effects, and its consequences.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 7, 2004)

Most cults, beginning with the Gnostics, claim to have a &quot;secret&quot; knowlege that can only be attained once you've reached a certain level withing the group.

Most of the time there are extra-biblical writings that are given near the same or equal authority to scripture.

Seventh Adventists are a good example of a denomination that seems to teeter back and forth between cult status. Even members can't seem to agree.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 9, 2004)

*Propositional Truth*

The propositional statements made in the Apostles, Nicene, Athanasian and Chalcedon creeds define the limits of unbelief. Any community of faith that takes stands in opposition to the clear propositional statements found in these catholic creeds is cultic.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 9, 2004)

What is the difference between a cult and a false religion? Is there a difference? Would we refer to Islam as a cult?


----------



## A.J.A. (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't agree with these definitions. A religion that denies the doctrines of the Nicene Creed or denies or adds to Scripture is [i:2e428b7bc6]false[/i:2e428b7bc6], which, for anyone who knows the truth, is condemnation enough.

The word &quot;cult&quot; has to do with how the group acts.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 9, 2004)

Cults are small heretical groups

false religions are large heretical groups

sects are splinter groups from a larger Group

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 9, 2004)

To an extant not all but to an extant most all groups view themselves as having attained the most pure doctrine or fairly close to it.

Like the difference between credo and paedo each views themselves as having a more correct form of doctrine but the difference with these is that they dont view themselves as the source of salvation.

blade


----------



## yeutter (Apr 10, 2004)

*cults*

Cults are those who deviate from established truth.
Mormons, United Pentacostals, Christian Science, Jehovah's Witnesses are cults of Christianity.
Bahai is a cult of Islam.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 10, 2004)

*cults*

Cults are those who deviate from established truth.
Marxism, Mormonism, United Pentacostals, Christian Science, Jehovah's Witnesses are cults of Christianity.
Bahai is a cult of Islam.


[img:6790fe5f90]http://www.semperreformanda.com/images/ani_explode.gif[/img:6790fe5f90]


Yeutter,
Please update signature w/ name, resident location and church affiliation.
Thanks,
SPB

[Edited on 4-10-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Roldan (Apr 17, 2004)

Any sect within the Christian arena who claims to be the ONLY true church is also a cult and I think is the essence of what a cult is.

For example some have told me that if I don't speak in tongues then that means I don't have the Spirit and therefore destined to hell and to escape hell must go to their church for they have the only truth. 

Thats a cult!:flaming:

[Edited on 4-18-2004 by Roldan]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2004)

Roldan,
Im assuming that this person was of a &quot;full gospel&quot; or &quot;pentecostal extreme church&quot; not that pentecostalism in and of itself is good.But there are key differences in how they handle themsleves.

blade


----------

